
Emdrive – A New Concept in Spacecraft Propulsion - jonbaer
http://emdrive.com/
======
geoelectric
I've seen this come up a few times--there were a lot of stories about it late
last year. It looks like hokum at first glance but apparently has some actual
promise in that it has been reproduced and a -very- slight amount of thrust
seems to be generated.

[http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/02/update-on-emdrive-work-
at-n...](http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/02/update-on-emdrive-work-at-nasa.html)

Apparently the current methodology of testing chews through equipment due to
requiring hard vacuum. Right now they're trying to get to 100uN of force
produced so they can replicate on another system (which requires that to beat
its own detection floor).

------
apolymath
I saw this back in 2007 - 2008. I was so excited about it, even if it could
only push a few micronewtons.

